# Amazon Warehousedeals: Bis zu 50 Prozent Rabatt auf Produkte aus Widerruf [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (28. April 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Amazon Warehousedeals: Bis zu 50 Prozent Rabatt auf Produkte aus Widerruf [Anzeige] gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Amazon Warehousedeals: Bis zu 50 Prozent Rabatt auf Produkte aus Widerruf [Anzeige]


----------



## Skysnake (28. April 2012)

Also das ist eher nen Witz. Die Preise unterscheiden sich fast gar nicht zu anderen angeboten, und teilweise sind sogar neue Sachen bei anderen Händlern billiger


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. April 2012)

Na wenn Amazon doch endlich einen Versand der WHDs nach Österreich schaffen würde, könnte die ein oder andere Sache für mich interessant sein...


----------



## Mix3ry (28. April 2012)

Hab da meinen Denon AVR 2312 her.. anstelle für 550€ für 460€....

Der Preis richtet sich halt nach dem Zustand der Ware... ob ausgepackt Verpackung kaputt blabla

Die Geräte Funktionieren aber immer, und wenn ned bekommt man 100% vom Preis wieder zurück.


----------



## Homerclon (28. April 2012)

Amazon ist nicht der einzige Händler der dies macht.


----------



## CarnageDark (28. April 2012)

SAINT-MAURICE schrieb:


> Na wenn Amazon doch endlich einen Versand der WHDs nach Österreich schaffen würde, könnte die ein oder andere Sache für mich interessant sein...


 
Ich bin mir nicht sicher wie das bei euch heißt, aber euer Pendant zur Gema führt einen Rechtsstreit mit Amazon und das sollte der Grund dafür sein, das Amazon bestimmte Artikel nicht nach Österreich liefert, weil sie sich weigern die Abgaben zu zahlen. Kannst ja mal danach googeln, ich glaube so etwas in der Richtung gelesen zu haben. Liegt also nicht allein an Amazon.


----------



## SAINT-MAURICE (28. April 2012)

@CarnageDark:

Nein, Warehouse Deals wurden schon vorher nicht nach Österreich versendet.
Bezüglich Rechtsstreit: Die Einschränkungen betreffen nur Speichermedien (Festplatten, usw.) und nicht Amazon Angebote im Allgemeinen


----------



## Kultig (28. April 2012)

Skysnake schrieb:


> Also das ist eher nen Witz. Die Preise unterscheiden sich fast gar nicht zu anderen angeboten, und teilweise sind sogar neue Sachen bei anderen Händlern billiger


 
Geb ich Dir voll Recht. 

Mein Tip: Lieber etwas weniger zahlen, und dafür Originalware kaufen


----------



## stolle80 (29. April 2012)

Wie, 50 % reduziert ??  Wo denn?  Ist doch ein Witz! *alles viel zu teuer !!*


----------



## Sammla (29. April 2012)

Aaaaaalt 

Die dort aufgeführten Produkte werden zum Glück nicht bei Idealo/Geizhals etc. angezeigt. Perfekt für Schnäppchenjäger  Meistens haben die Teile nur minimale Gebrauchsspuren (Oft ist nur die Verpackung kaputt) und kosten dafür ~10% weniger.. Also ein Blick lohnt sich da immer


----------



## Skysnake (30. April 2012)

Ich hab bei >20 Artikeln wie gesagt nichts gefunden, was nicht im normalen Shop als gebraucht nicht billiger zu haben ist, und teils sogar Neuware billiger. Es ist bestimmt hin und wieder mal EIN Schnäppchen dabei, aber den Aufwand ist es sicherlich nicht wert, da viel Zeit zu verplempern.


----------

